
Semil Shah On Paul Graham - aespinoza
http://www.businessinsider.com/semil-shah-on-paul-graham-2013-5?utm_source=feedly&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29
======
OnyeaboAduba
To play the contrarian to the normal sentiment on investors lately I beleive
that investor founder relationship are obviously symbiotic both sides need
each other and should go into with eyes open and truly understand what each
other needs and expectations are. Sometimes I get the feeling that most people
look at investors as parasites or neccessary evil which is a little unfair

